# Thermaltake's Level 10 Case Unboxed



## Kenshai (Sep 28, 2009)

If any of you were interested in this like I was, You'll probably like this article over at Maximum PC about this case. 

Artricle


----------



## Disparia (Sep 28, 2009)

Do not want!

But I do like that it gives others a different option than the ho-hum boxes we're so used to. Hopefully one day they'll produce "the case" for me...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 28, 2009)

Agreed. Props to Thermaltake (don't say that too often) for innovating but that's about it on the positive side for me.


----------



## radeon747 (Sep 28, 2009)

A case with no front and back but two sides lol.


----------



## Disparia (Sep 28, 2009)

Hmm... just sides....

Should be no dimension at all! Produce a case that doesn't belong to our plane of existence. Load 'er up, send it off the frozen dimension for some good overclocks. Will need multi-dimensional adapters for our I/O of course.


----------



## lemode (Sep 28, 2009)

That case looks like it was directed by Tim Burton. I can't stand his Hollywood butcheries and I can't stand that case.


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 28, 2009)

Come on the case isn't really that bad, it's unique. I personally like how it looks. Would I ever buy one? Definitely not. But it is a neat looking case in my book.


----------



## lemode (Sep 28, 2009)

Innovative? Yeah I could vouch for that. Neat? Naw, looking at that case is the equivalent of wanting to put a paper bag over a girl with an ugly face but bangin’ body.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm sure this was posted ages ago on here and still think the same  YUK.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 28, 2009)

I absolutely love it. It's too bad it's so overpriced, or else I would buy one.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 28, 2009)

AsRock said:


> I'm sure this was posted ages ago on here and still think the same  YUK.



+1 yuk 
it has to be the ugliest case ever


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks like a bookshelf.


----------



## MRCL (Sep 29, 2009)

I think it looks gorgeous (if you'd play around with a spray can a bit), and I'd definately buy that. Not for that price tho, but still. Imagine, a girl hangs out in your apartment and notices this sculpure, this technological representative of art, and asks what the Hell it is, and you say its a PC, and she'll LOVE not only it, but you, too [Lionel Richie] all night long [/Lionel Richie].

Seriously I think its superb. Overpriced but superb.


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 29, 2009)

AsRock said:


> I'm sure this was posted ages ago on here and still think the same  YUK.



It was posted a while ago that they were making it, this is the actual unboxing of the case.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 29, 2009)

I do like this thing. Looks like a work of art, very different, sexy, and just kewl. The most I'd pay for it would be like $300, although I can kinda see why it's $1000.


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 29, 2009)

I hope Rosewill comes out with a knockoff for around $100.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 29, 2009)

What format is this Mega ATX !? It looks gigantic. It's different, but i don't like it all that much.


----------



## Cuzza (Sep 29, 2009)

lol @ lionel richie!! thx MRCL

But yeah, great to see some more pics of this thing because I think it's fantastic.

I must say though, with al those USB ports at the front it will ruin the look of it having a bunch of cables sprouting out of there. they will have to be cosmetic only when I buy one


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 29, 2009)

Amazing case. Absolutely stunning. One to keep an eye out for.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 29, 2009)

+ one to it being a piece of art.

Not my type of art but I can appreciated it none the less.


----------



## mav2000 (Sep 29, 2009)

I like it...its a nice change from the usual boxes plus it looks cool. Its just different and kind of classy at the same time...

I have no clue as to how well it would work or  not and Im not going to find out in a hurry as its way toooo expensive.


----------

